# Vassal Engine or Similar Program



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone know of any working programs that allow two people to play warhammer fantasy online similar to Vassal Engine or a module for it that works and is complete?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

katarr said:


> Anyone know of any working programs that allow two people to play warhammer fantasy online similar to Vassal Engine or a module for it that works and is complete?


As far as I'm aware it doesn't exist. Sorry.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I've tried looking for this before, but never found anything. Some ideas, and people willing to start development, but nothing else. Problem was the images for units as I recall.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Masked Jackal said:


> I've tried looking for this before, but never found anything. Some ideas, and people willing to start development, but nothing else. Problem was the images for units as I recall.


That's always the hard part. As I recall there was a coding issue with getting models to rank up properly as well which didn't help.


----------

